# PHP + JavaScript PopUp Windows



## hjpotter92 (Feb 5, 2012)

On my page, the following function has been created:

```
<SCRIPT language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
		function popModData( modName )
		{
			var url = "./modList.php?mod=" + modName;
			newWindow = window.open( url, modName, 'width=500,height=500,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,status=no,left=0,top=0');
			if( window.focus ) { newWindow.focus() }
			return false;
		}
	</SCRIPT>
```

And, the page itself is *modList.php* which loads data of different game-mods from SQL table. I want each of the game-mod name clickable, so that a pop-up opens. I am using this in the php page generation: 

```
while( $modTable = mysql_fetch_array( $getMod ) )
		{
			$colour = ( $i % 2 )? "#99EECC" : "CCDDFF";
			echo "\t\t\t<tr bgcolor='$colour'>";
			echo "\n\t\t\t\t<td>" . $i++ . ".</td>";
			echo "\n\t\t\t\t<td onclick='return popModData($modTable[Name]);'>$modTable[Name]</td>";
			echo "\n\t\t\t\t<td>$modTable[From]</td>\n\t\t\t</tr>";
		}
```
Upto this, no trouble is faced. Now, the trouble is pop-up window opens for the first entry in the table, but not for any of the other 516 values.

I thought of having another file to process the mod name( for eg. modData.php ) but, the problem is still there.

Please help. If anything is missing there, please mention, and I will try to put it up too!


*EDIT*
Ignore the question. Problem was solved. Seems like I must've used this

```
echo "\n\t\t\t\t<td onclick='return popModData(\"$modTable[Name]\");'>$modTable[Name]</td>";
```


----------

